# curls going straight now



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

heres my wee girl, is there any way i know exactly what she is?


kerryann 157 by kerryann1986, on Flickr


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry I don't know the answer but SO cute


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thankyou


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

im useless at this


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't know either sorry, But that little guy is SO cute! :lol:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

that one looks like a "fuzzy" to me...
I suppose it could be a fuzzy astrex if one of the parents where astrex.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I think in the UK you use different terms than we would in the US, because astrex and rex would be the same thing. One is just short-hand for the other.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

so what is he name in the uk? astrex i think? does fuzzys loose their curl? i dont want her curls to disappear!!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

now she is getting bit bigger her curls are straightning out. its now just like little kinks in her fur. is this a clue to what she is?


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Rex/astrex lose their curls as they age  Does also to not maintain the nice curls that a buck is capable of, because of hormonal fluctuations.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Idk what it is either but she sure is CUTE!!!!!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thankyou  she is one of my favorites, was hoping she was going to keep those cute little curls


----------

